# What breeds make the sweetest milk?



## redfarmhousegal (Feb 4, 2013)

We are trying to figure out which breed of goat to add to our farm. We really like Nigerian Dwarfs and we like their milk but we are concerned that the amount of milk per goat will not be enough for our family of five even if we have 4 of them. So we are wondering if any other breeds have sweet milk but would be bigger producers. the only other kind of milk we have tasted was from Toggs and we didn't like it nearly as much.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Nubian and Saanen milk is very good and they both produce a LOT


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

My Saanens have very sweet tasty milk. The Nubians and Alpines just tasted like good milk, never had any Togg or LaMancha, but I had an Oberhasli once and her milk was good.

If you want lots of milk from one goat, get a Saanen, most will produce 2 gallons a day. If you want tasty milk but not a ton of it, get a Nubian most average 1 gallon a day. Alpines are inbetween Saanens and Nubians.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nigerian Dwarves have the richest, sweetest milk. There are five members in our family, a nice herd with GOOD milking genetics (Fairlea or Firefly is excellent) will do you well. We are also getting a lamancha as they are a good balance of richness and production (sometimes the richer the milk, the less they produce) so that we can make cheese and yogurt!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

LaManchas have light sweet milk-not as much butterfat but enough to make it rich and easy to make cheese and butter and icecream!


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, I've owned, milked, and tasted LaManch, Saanan, Nubian, and Nigerian Dwarf under the same feeding/living conditions In my opiniion, Nigerians Dwarfs, followed by LaMancha, Nubian, and then Saanans have the sweetest tasting milk. I now only keep Nig. Dwarfs. 

Now, that said, there is variation amoung individuals, so IMO you really should taste the milk of any potential does if your highest aim is the sweetest drinking milk possible. Breeds offer generalities only. Usually Saanans outproduce all other dairy goats. Usually Nigerians Dwarfs have the highest butterfat. Usually Nubians are smart and talk a lot. Etc.


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

Marty1876 said:


> Well, I've owned, milked, and tasted LaManch, Saanan, Nubian, and Nigerian Dwarf under the same feeding/living conditions In my opiniion, Nigerians Dwarfs, followed by LaMancha, Nubian, and then Saanans have the sweetest tasting milk. I now only keep Nig. Dwarfs.
> 
> Now, that said, there is variation amoung individuals, so IMO you really should taste the milk of any potential does if your highest aim is the sweetest drinking milk possible. Breeds offer generalities only. Usually Saanans outproduce all other dairy goats. Usually Nigerians Dwarfs have the highest butterfat. Usually Nubians are smart and talk a lot. Etc.


NDs have great milk. It's much higher in fat. So good for cheese and soap/ potion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Marty1876 said:


> Well, I've owned, milked, and tasted LaManch, Saanan, Nubian, and Nigerian Dwarf under the same feeding/living conditions In my opiniion, Nigerians Dwarfs, followed by LaMancha, Nubian, and then Saanans have the sweetest tasting milk. I now only keep Nig. Dwarfs.


Which one had the highest butterfat next to the Nigerians?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm prejudiced... my nigerians and pygmies have the best milk I've ever tasted, and I was raised on the milk from Alpines, Toggs and Nubians  With normally 3 does in milk each year...theres plenty for me and hubby's daily use as well as the cheese, yogurt and soap I make


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Which one had the highest butterfat next to the Nigerians?


Nubians


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm prejudice too. I have ND's and if you go to the ADGA site there is a section that breaks down milk and butterfat content by breed. I had my first goat milk with a friends goats- she had several so I'm not sure which goat it was- but she had nubians, lamancha's and saanens. I think you will also find there can be a slight difference in taste with what is in their diet. Due to space my girls are on straight alfalfa (that's what my landlord grows and I only pay 180/ton delivered- so that's what we use).


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Miniature Nubians are a good option if you want high butterfat, medium sized goats and about 3 quarts a day.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Are there any votes for mutt goats? Or particular crosses?


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Everyone that has tasted our nubian milk loves it. I've heard that of the larger breeds, nubians had richer, sweeter milk but I couldn't tell you personally.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

We have one Nubian and 4 LaMancha's. I have to say we love the taste of our Nubian's milk. It is sweeter and creamier than the LaMancha's. Sometimes I like to keep hers separate but most of the time I mix all the milk together. Sometimes we forget just how sweet it is until we taste just our Nubian's milk!


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Which one had the highest butterfat next to the Nigerians?


I believe that's usually Nubians, and maybe LaManchas next. Every goat varies, but the average for Nubians is 3.5-4%. Average for Nig. Dwarf is 7%. The less milk any doe gives, the higher her milkfat will be. One of my ND's only gives 1 qt a day, 4 monthes fresh. Her milkfat is about 10% though! Another gives 2.5 qts easily at 6 monthes fresh, but only has about 4.75% milk fat. It all comes back to the doe.

If you don't want to be faithful to one registered breed, maybe get a large breed for loads of milk, and an ND for the cream. Then either mix the milk, or save one for cheese, and drink the other, using extra from her copious quantitys to bottle feed both their kids.

If you need more than 1-2 qts a day, try a mini Nubian (which is a ND x Nubian cross, or any other mini breed - they are all crossed with NDs which ups the fat, but lowers size and productivity....after all, it's tough to give a gal/day when you 35% smaller!)

Remember: ND's only give 1-2 qts a day average, where the big girls can give you a gal. per day with ease!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Try Alpines. They r very sweet. no matter how big they get with the right handler the r very kind my friend has her pulling carts for her.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Are there any votes for mutt goats? Or particular crosses?


I just purchased my first "mutt goat" a Boer/Alpine cross. She was already bred to a Boer and she has a nice udder and is a high producer. I'm hoping she'll be the perfect dual purpose goat as she can produce meat kids and dairy as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like she'll do just that!


----------



## mcd311 (Feb 16, 2013)

Marty1876 said:


> I believe that's usually Nubians, and maybe LaManchas next. Every goat varies, but the average for Nubians is 3.5-4%. Average for Nig. Dwarf is 7%. The less milk any doe gives, the higher her milkfat will be. One of my ND's only gives 1 qt a day, 4 monthes fresh. Her milkfat is about 10% though! Another gives 2.5 qts easily at 6 monthes fresh, but only has about 4.75% milk fat. It all comes back to the doe.
> 
> If you don't want to be faithful to one registered breed, maybe get a large breed for loads of milk, and an ND for the cream. Then either mix the milk, or save one for cheese, and drink the other, using extra from her copious quantitys to bottle feed both their kids.
> 
> ...


It looks like you know a Lot about both ND and Nubian...if Someone is selling a ND but they say the height is about 28" is it most likely a Nubian/ND cross? Or just a tall ND?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

winky..you got a nice looking cross there!! beautiful udder...my daughter has a Boer Alpine cross that looks more boer than anything..she does have waddles and is polled...her udder is horrible with split teat and fish teats..but my daughter loves her lol She give maybe a cup on a good day lol..







. Daisy wit her doe Hazel...my fav. cross is a nubian/lamancha : ) best of both worlds..


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

I've milked had Saanen and Nubian both. I loved the Saanen's milk for taste and production...in fact, she gave so much milk I sold her as it was way more than I could use or give away! I'm currently still milking my Nubian at 10 months fresh and I'm still getting 1 1/2 quarts a day. Now that I only have Nubians I love her milk best, lol. When I was a kid I had friends with Nubians and thier milk was terrible so it's as much about what you feed them and how they are kept as it is about breeds, IMO.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

We LOVE our Nubian milk . I've had Saanan and Alpine. And I like the Nubian better. But my neighbor likes his Alpine over his Nubians because he thinks his Alpine's milk is sweeter! So, really, I think it is individual goat more than anything, and I personally believe that what they eat has a HUGE impact on how their milk tastes. The things in their pasture like wild onion and garlic etc . . .

I have also read that bitter milk may be from copper deficiecy.


----------

